# 6dp2dt light bleeding



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anybody could help me

I'm now 6dp2dt with two embryos on board.  This morning when I wiped after spending a penny there was pinky, redish blood on the tissue. I'm using gestone injections as my progesterone support and really hope that this isn't the early start of my period. I usually get spotting for a few days before my period starts but I would have thought that the progesterone would have stopped this. 

Could this possibly be implantation bleeding, or is this a little too early for implantation?

Grateful for any replies


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi

Implantation begins from 6dp2dt Hun.....so don't panic yet! The reason I know this is coz I'm also 6dp2dt and I'm on knicker watch looking for implantation blood.  I got given a day by day chart of where our embies are at....today says......

6dp2dt.....implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury. 

Good luck!
Xx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks moonshine,

It's all a bit stressful. On my first IVF I started to bleed at 7dp3dt and it turned out to be unsuccessful.  This time it's a couple of days earlier so that could be taken as a good sign. Who knows its all a bit of a mystery.

Good luck to you, fingers crossed for the both of us xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi becksiow,

I'm in a similar position to you, I'm currently 8dp6dt and I started light brown bleeding on Sunday, it goes on and off but it's still there...it's freaking me out! Right now for both of us it could be implantation - fingers crossed  

I bled early last cycle too and was a BFN...I was on cyclogest and that is why they put me on gestone. I really thought early bleeding wouldn't happen this time, in fact one of the nurses even said it in transfer day.

Has yours gone now or still there?

Xxxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi daydreamer,

I was also on the pessaries last time, so thought the gestone injection would have prevented any bleeding/spotting (unless of course it's implantation?).

I'm still lightly spotting at the moment, I phoned the clinic, they didn't really offer too much advice oher than to take it easy. I asked about upping the progesterone dose (I'm on 1 x 50mg a day) but they said stay on the same dose, what dose are you on?

Hope all this spotting is good news for both of us, thanks for replying and good luck to you xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just phoned my clinic too!! Was pretty much same outcome as yours, she said it could be anything at this stage as its not full flow fresh blood. It could be implantation or it could mean it hasn't worked, we just have to see what happens!

As long as its only light spotting, try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know!!)

I am on 100mg now, had an issue as they didn't tell us a dosage so we were doing just 1 ampoule as we thought if it was more they would have said, I noticed there was lots left so phoned them on Saturday and I should have been on 100mg, upped the dose from Saturday. They said 50mg is still a lot though.

Good luck Hun, hope it's implantation for you  

Xxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks daydreamer,

Hears hoping it's implantation for both of us  

I'm off to work now, so I'll try and keep it as chilled as poss (easier said than done as I work in a prison  )

Take care xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi becksiow,

Just wanted to let you know, and give you some hope...

I tested early and got a BFP so it looks as though the bleeding was implantation! It's not official until tomorrow so I'm still very cautious!

Hope yours was the same Hun  

Xxxxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, early congratulations daydreamer what brilliant news for you.

I'm still 6days away from my OTD, and was bleeding a bit heavier yesterday and today. In my mind I feel that it's all over, DH says it may not be over yet and to still hold hope. Very hard to stay positive at the moment, but I spose time will tell.

Good luck to you, take care xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for you Hun  

Xxx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Becksiow

Just wondered how you're doing.  I'm now 8dp2dt and have started bleeding today after having some brown discharge yesterday.  I started bleeding at virtually the same point last time but I thought the Gestone was meant to stop the bleeding.  

Trying to stay positive and cling onto the hope that it's implantation bleeding but it's really hard.  Taking some hope from Daydreamer's story though.

Fingers crossed it's good news for you.  

Sara. xx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Sara,

It's all so stressful isn't it. I'm still bleeding, although lighter than a few days ago. I'm now 10dp2dt so only until Wednesday to wait for OTD

Some of the side effects for Gestone are breakthrough bleeding and spotting so maybe we both have this, or better still implantation bleeding. I guess we won't really know for a few more days yet

Take care and fingers crossed 

Becks xxx


----------

